# Pepto Bismal



## Karen in Alabam (Jul 21, 2010)

Can you give a grown cow pepto bismol or an anti-diarrhea medicine?


----------



## rancher1913 (Dec 5, 2008)

yah but get the vet stuff, its cheaper and when you need a gallon it gets old using the little botles. hope you got a squeeze chute.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Need more information Karen, why does she have diarrhea? > Marc


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Karen in Alabam 

I see you are in Alabama. Are you sure the cow is "loose" from eating fresh new forage such as clover? This time of year I have to be careful if I walk behind my cattle.


----------



## spinandslide (Jun 6, 2008)

Id also be curious to see if the cause has been determined? could be from eating green clover..or is it illness?
Ive given pepto to a cow before, but it was a bottle calf. Also gave it a product from the vet called Bio Sponge. She had coccydialosis and bad bad runs.


----------



## Karen in Alabam (Jul 21, 2010)

We had a vet out last week or so to check on her. She is not eating much and stopped milking.

He gave her an antibiotic shot, B12 and D or something like that. He said he didn't know what it was. Our grass is not very high right now.

He was out again when we had our calf delivered and asked about Maggie who was off in the distance. I said that I hadn't seen her go in the last few days, but she still wasn't eating much.

She is eating hay and grass, but not real interested in feed, though this morning she finished the little I gave her and wanted more, which I put some probios on and though she didn't finish the feed it looked as though she ate the probios.

The vet when he examined her said something about the changing of diet because of the new grass.

He is the only vet that does house calls, there is another one right around the corner who we are planning on taking her to tomorrow, he was out of town till tomorrow when we called last week.

We haven't been able to give the Kaolin Pectin Suspension to her more than twice a day because she is out in the pasture, except I have been locking her up at night with my other Jersey.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Karen in Alabam

Can you post a pic of the cow?


----------



## Karen in Alabam (Jul 21, 2010)

This picture was taken 3-23-11, 5 days ago


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Karen in Alabam

Any idea as to how old this cow is? Has her teeth been checked to see if she has any?


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Karen, do you have hay for this cow to eat? what else is she getting to eat? She is very thin, she needs something done s.oon to get her back on track or I think your going to have some real trouble. Has she had any probiotic, since the antibiotic ? Myself I would keep her dry loted and feed hay and grain(sweet feed), some probiotics and lots of water with some knox jello in it. This cow needs some serious feed, don`t overdo the grain at first, a bit more every week. And all the hay she will eat, has she been wormed? Hope this helps, Thanks. > Marc


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

I personaly don`t think this cow is an OLD cow, she has some health issuses, and you need to get that taken care of first. > Marc


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Karen, not picking on you but got to ask why you have 10 adult head running on 10 acres? Seems a bit overgrazed. Worm overload. Maybe the Jersey cow is being forced to eat un-natural foods due to overgrazing. Beef animals are much more hardy than dairy...Just an observation...Topside


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

One more question Karen. Where did you purchase Maggie? Diary, auction, homesteader?. How long have you owned her....Topside


----------



## Karen in Alabam (Jul 21, 2010)

Maggie is about 7 years old, got her in November, she calved in October.

We had issues this winter with bad hay. Cows started looking thin and we had the vet out and he said our hay was cut too late, so we started giving them Bovatec twice a day and got a big molasses tank. We have gotten other hay since then and thought things were looking up. But as far as Maggie, I was feeding her more than the others because I was milking her.

Of our 10 cows, half are 6-9 months old now. There has always been about 10 cows on the pasture and they always looked good (before we bought them--Neighbor owned them, sold about 4 of them and we bought the rest and then added some Jerseys of our own--4 of them Cow and older calf will be leaving end of summer)

Vet was out over a week ago and looked in her mouth and didn't say anything.

I have been giving her some Probios. We are taking her to another vet tomorrow.

We bought her from a homesteader, he said he had gotten her last May and she was really underweight and he dried her up and put weight on her. I don't know where he got her from. (they kept her calf and they had another Jersey)

Vet checked her sounds and said he heard some activity but nothing alarming.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Then I think all this cow needs is some TLC, get some real goood hay for her if you can, otherwise your going to have some big time problems. > Marc


----------

